# Fairfield County morel hunting



## cotty (Jan 27, 2013)

morel talk about finds in fairfield county and surrounding areas


----------



## cotty (Jan 27, 2013)

went out the other day near lancaster in an early black patch, looking very promising, nothing yet though, will be very soon, a friend reported a few small early bloomers in pickaway county, yesterday, they are coming and its going to be a great season, about three weeks and ill be hitting the aep reclands for yellows as for now meddling in my small areas around town, and fairfield county!!!!!!


----------



## lifestooshort (Apr 14, 2015)

April 7th, 21 blacks found in Laurelville area

I found 7 blacks last evening in Fairfield County


----------



## cotty (Jan 27, 2013)

nice im gonna be back in my spots tomorrow am yet to find a black this year aint found any yet


----------



## bigdawg (Apr 16, 2015)

I have only checked one spot right next to my house where I normally find about 10 or 15 and haven't found any yet. If the rain stops, I'm going to go to the Honey hole today or tomorrow, I will expect to find many. This year should be a good one, we had snow on the ground for almost 2 strait months, lots of moisture and no really really warm days in Jan &amp; Feb...Hopefully all of those things will make for an exceptional Mushroom season.


----------



## lifestooshort (Apr 14, 2015)

Hoping for a great season too!
Hope you found some today!!


----------



## cotty (Jan 27, 2013)

hit my early patch today, and found two dinks, and a two incher, 3 total, they coming just gotta be patient, will be finding yellows possibly by the weekend if not the beginning of next week here in fairfield county


----------

